# Onboard Payments



## Pooch (Jan 17, 2018)

Most airlines are no longer accepting cash for onboard payment of snacks, drinks, etc. Does Amtrak take cash? Debit/credit card?

Thanks.


----------



## jebr (Jan 17, 2018)

Amtrak takes cash along with credit cards. They can also take debit cards with a Visa or Mastercard logo. I don't think they can take debit cards that don't have the Visa or Mastercard logo on them.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 17, 2018)

They take cash, Visa and Mastercard.

BTW, up until a few years ago, they didn't take credit cards onboard, and the LSAs managed all money manually with what amounted to a cigar box, they didn't have cash registers.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jan 17, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> They take cash, Visa and Mastercard.
> 
> BTW, up until a few years ago, they didn't take credit cards onboard, and the LSAs managed all money manually with what amounted to a cigar box, they didn't have cash registers.


A few years ago? been about 2 decades I think. Ha. (Time flies!).

I've heard it announced that Amtrak does not take pre-paid gift cards. But not sure if that's official policy or not.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 17, 2018)

LSAs do not have to carry as much cash as used to now that they take credit cards and it is easy to run them.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 17, 2018)

BTW, if you use the BofA WorldCard (the fee AGR card) you get 3x points per dollar for onboard purchases.


----------



## daybeers (Jan 17, 2018)

FrensicPic said:


> BTW, if you use the BofA WorldCard (the fee AGR card) you get 3x points per dollar for onboard purchases.


And I think if you use the no-fee card, you get 2x points per dollar for onboard purchases, correct?


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 17, 2018)

daybeers said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, if you use the BofA WorldCard (the fee AGR card) you get 3x points per dollar for onboard purchases.
> ...


I believe that is correct.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 17, 2018)

That is correct. 3x for the fee Card and 2x for the free Card. And that applies to the cafe and Dining Car.

Also for tips with your meal. Even though meals are included with a sleeper, I usually order wine so I can charge the wine and tip - just to get the 3x!


----------

